# mono 2.10 and 2.8 installation problem



## ripsaw184 (Aug 9, 2012)

hi i am in the process of trying to install terraria and require to install mono 2.10 and mono 2.8, i have attempted this both via winetricks and terminal commands and these are the results

via winetricks
i access winetricks then select 'choose a default wineprefix' then sellect 'install a windows DLL or component' then i select mono 210 and mono28 (have tried doing them seperately) they fail to load and recive this message

sha1sum mismatch! Rename /DANGEROUS URL REMOVED and try again.


via terminal
i type in 'winetricks mono28' and here is the result

[email protected] ~ $ winetricks mono28
Executing w_do_call mono28
Executing load_mono28
Executing mkdir -p /home/ryan/.cache/winetricks/mono28
Downloading DANGEROUS URL REMOVED to /home/ryan/.cache/winetricks/mono28
--2012-08-09 01:55:42-- DANGEROUS URL REMOVED
Resolving ftp.novell.com... 130.57.1.88
Connecting to ftp.novell.com|130.57.1.88|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
2012-08-09 01:55:43 ERROR 404: Not Found.

------------------------------------------------------
Downloading DANGEROUS URL REMOVED failed
------------------------------------------------------
i have checked forums and the such but cant find a solution and am very new to this system any help would be greatly apreciated


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Two things come to mind when I see your post. First is that either you edited your terminal output with DANGEROUS URL REMOVED". Or there is something funny going on with terminal. 

Next have you looked at Winehq mono? If not I would take a look at it.


----------



## markhu (May 17, 2005)

The winetricks script has a bunch of hard-coded filenames and URLs in it. The one that came with my distro repo has the broken link, but the newer one at http://winetricks.org/winetricks doesn't even support mono28 at all. I found a different working URL at Issue 221 - winetricks - mono28 - Package and settings manager for Wine - Google Project Hosting but it also had a different filename --and a different checksum.

Try this patch: (it worked for me)

--- /usr/bin/winetricks	2012-03-13 05:34:53.000000000 -0700
+++ ~/Dropbox/Terraria/winetricks-patched-mono28 2013-01-06 00:25:29.877818694 -0800
@@ -5287,14 +5287,14 @@
publisher="Novell" \
year="2010" \
media="download" \
- file1="mono-2.8.2-gtksharp-2.12.10-win32-1.exe" \
- installed_file1="$W_PROGRAMS_X86_WIN/Mono-2.8.2/bin/mono-2.0.dll"
+ file1="mono-2.8-gtksharp-2.12.10-win32-9.exe" \
+ installed_file1="$W_PROGRAMS_X86_WIN/Mono-2.8/bin/mono-2.0.dll"

load_mono28()
{
- # Load Mono, have it handle all .net requests
- w_download http://ftp.novell.com/pub/mono/arch...ler/1/mono-2.8.2-gtksharp-2.12.10-win32-1.exe d0ee2360b6fb7f16c35b54ee67044ff22bb1487e 
- w_try $WINE "$W_CACHE"/mono28/mono-2.8.2-gtksharp-2.12.10-win32-1.exe $W_UNATTENDED_SLASH_SILENT
+ # Load Mono, have it handle all .net requests -- sha1sum is optional, but geeky-cool
+ w_download http://download.mono-project.com/ar...aller/9/mono-2.8-gtksharp-2.12.10-win32-9.exe db56dae6ae4eb50a15f40b4a27cdc74654e07ac2
+ w_try $WINE "$W_CACHE"/mono28/mono-2.8-gtksharp-2.12.10-win32-9.exe $W_UNATTENDED_SLASH_SILENT
}

#----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Very old thread, closed!


----------

